# What about Apple support in India,planning for mac book ?



## mkmkmk (May 31, 2007)

Hi

i m thinking of mac book...what about support ?
i didnt find any apple store on website under support tab.

expecting valuable suggestions from mac users n from others too.
should i go for it ?

pls provide me links or phone numbers....
is it availabe in bombay.

thanks


----------



## prasad_den (May 31, 2007)

^^ PM aryayush and nepcker...!! They are the mac experts here.. Or just wait for one of them to notice this thread and reply..!!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 31, 2007)

Now they will notice

Mac sux, Apple Sux



Anyway, You can inquire about Macbook or Macbook pro in Mumbai, there are many Apple Shops there. The service is as usual good, but costs a lot more then other vendors. Which Laptop are u looking for? The Macbook or macbook pro?


----------



## mkmkmk (May 31, 2007)

i m thinking of mac book pro.....and make it triple boot...
but u r reply pushing me think twice..........

yeah i will w8 for expert opinins...
thanks gx saurav


----------



## iMav (May 31, 2007)

expert opinion ... if ur a windows guy and have serious work and not just show off to ppl around go for a simple laptop ... even if u make a triple boot u wont be able to replace a mac keeyboard with a standard one ...

as far as ur question about support its very good ... but the product itself sux .... want to know what the mac has to offer head to the fite club and there u will find a thread .... mac vs windows ... final showdown ... besides also chk out the reviews secion for mac os x - truth revealed ...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (May 31, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> expert opinion ... if ur a windows guy and have serious work and not just show off to ppl around go for a simple laptop ... even if u make a triple boot u wont be able to replace a mac keeyboard with a standard one ...
> 
> as far as ur question about support its very good ... but the product itself sux .... want to know what the mac has to offer head to the fite club and there u will find a thread .... mac vs windows ... final showdown ... besides also chk out the reviews secion for mac os x - truth revealed ...


yeah if you've been in da forum for bout a month you would've noticed the hulla about Mac I started


----------



## RCuber (May 31, 2007)

Beware guys... , I had checked the online store (catalog only)..they dont have the latest mac books stocked. I has checked the store last month and they had still stocked the old mac book and mac book pro. You can compare that in online india store Vs US store websites.


----------



## mkmkmk (Jun 1, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> expert opinion ... if ur a windows guy and have serious work and not just show off to ppl around go for a simple laptop ... even if u make a triple boot u wont be able to replace a mac keeyboard with a standard one ...
> 
> as far as ur question about support its very good ... but the product itself sux .... want to know what the mac has to offer head to the fite club and there u will find a thread .... mac vs windows ... final showdown ... besides also chk out the reviews secion for mac os x - truth revealed ...



yeah i have very serious work,not for just show off.....thanks for telling me about keyborad issue.......

i think will prefer to go with dell or hp.......

thanks for suggetions............................


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2007)

WOW! I pity this poor guy. Now that you've listened to stupid people and made the wrong choice, I don't really think my words are going to have any effect but I really am sorry for not noticing this thread before. If I would have, you wouldn't have been led into continuing a life of misery. Sorry, buddy!


----------



## iMav (Jun 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> WOW! I pity this poor guy. Now that you've listened to stupid people and made the wrong choice, I don't really think my words are going to have any effect but I really am sorry for not noticing this thread before. If I would have, you wouldn't have been led into continuing a life of misery.


 sorry dude but every 1 now knows why windows is way better than mac os x and why its the sensible option ...


----------



## mkmkmk (Jun 2, 2007)

just got......DellTM InspironTM 9400 Notebook. ....thanks for suggestions


----------



## iMav (Jun 2, 2007)

congratulations on ur acquisition ... enjoy the power of vista


----------

